
Show HN: Remote·Roulette|Remote jobs deliverd to your inbox biweekly - alc90
http://www.remoteroulette.com
======
alc90
Hey there - my name is Alin and today I wanted to share with you
Remote·Roulette - a biweekly curated email with the best remote jobs - the
third project for my personal challenge - "12 Startups in 6 Months".

I'm currently working on another, bigger project called TalkFirst.Today - a
chat only dating app but until it will be ready for release I wanted to
release this tiny project called.

With Remote·Roulette I wanted to build a fun way to discover new tech remote
jobs without having to keep on searching on different job boards.

Looking forward to hear what you think about it.

~~~
jaclaz
>We promise your email is safe with us and we will never spam you!

Yeah, sure, I've read that line before...

T _h_ uesday is a _queer_ day of the week, anyway.

How is the list "beautifully crafted" exactly?

~~~
alc90
The list is simple and clean. * "beautifully crafted" was mostly of a funny
reference to the Apple keynotes haha.

